# Main > News >  Jörðgarð "Draug Hunters" Module Released

## Mark Oliva

Cartographic  Relevance:  This release includes 80 new, previously unreleased maps, battlemaps, dungeon plans and floor plans in the original Fractal Mapper 8 format.  The graphic above shows you a small sampling.  All of these maps can be modified or customized by any FM8 user.  They are released under the Open Game License 1.0a and may be used not only in a Jörðgarð campaign but also in your own personal campaign or in commercial products that you create.

The Vintyri Project has released the second adventure module, "Draug Hunters," in the Fallen Empire Trail series.  It is compatible with both the Dungeons Daring and OGL 3.5 game systems.

The new module is available for free download as a 500-page bookmarked PDF.  Those who wish to edit, extract from or recycle the text also can download it in the fully editable .ODT format of OpenOffice.org Writer (compatible with modern versions of Microsoft Word).  In addition, all maps, dungeon plans and floor plans can be downloaded in the fully editable FMP format of Fractal Mapper 8, and all NPC portraits can be downloaded in the FCW format of Character Artist 3.

"Draug Hunters" is released on a free open source, open game basis under the Open Game License 1.0a.  The Vintyri Project is a non-commercial operation.  We sell nothing, neither solicit nor accept donations and do no kickstarters.

"Draug Hunters" begins where the 1st module in the Fallen Empire Trail series ends.  After successfully destroying draug (undead) and orc raiding parties in northeastern Slovania, the PCs are offered a chance to work as agents for the mysterious druidic Northern Circle.  In the first part of the adventure, the PCs travel from Slovania through dangerous territory to the druidic Vilji's Eye Fortress in the ruins of the old Æsir Empire.  There they learn about the territory that they will be assigned to work in the service of the Northern Circle.

In the second part of the adventure, the PCs begin exploring that territory, where they can find both friends and foes, the latter including undead, evil spellcasters and a dragon.  An unusual element of this adventure is that it has no particular path for the PCs to follow.  They can pick out any old Æsir site they wish and explore it in whatever sequence they wish.  Once they arrive at a site, the module gives the game master all the tools and data that he or she needs to run the adventure possibilities there.

In the course of their explorations, the PCs also can gain valuable clues and information regarding a lost Æsir salt mine and the notorious Svartbók (Black Book) of Martröð, the evilest and vilest tome of magic ever written in the Fallen Empire.  These clues lead to the 3rd and 4th modules on the Fallen Empire Trail, which are scheduled for future release.

----------

